# Snow White's twins 7-07-10



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She had her twins yesterday around 4pm. Doeling first, she was around 7lbs., and then the buckling came about a minute later - around 6 lbs.
They are doing fine this morning, the kids are so noisy compared to Sweetheart's buckling. It's just after noon here and 90 degrees, heat index is 93. So I have a fan up that is circulating air in the barn and giving them just enough of a breeze to hopefully keep everyone comfortable. In another couple of hours we may take them outside into a shady area where we took Sweetheart and her buckling, as it's much cooler. Snow White seems sore this morning, so it might do her some good to get a little grazing time in, and not be stuck in a warm stall. She'll tell us what she wants to do 

Here's some pics from labor and delivery

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4078/477 ... 1a2f3d.jpg

The first bubble burst, and only a few minutes passed before she got this far. 
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4123/477 ... 383a32.jpg























































The buckling slipped out very fast, but then his back legs stayed inside, so we had to wait for mama to get him all the way out - then had to wait for the cord to break before we could move him.



















I love this pic... the kids saying hello...









An edit giving it a midnight sephia look....






















































After he got his belly full









I love her coloring


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful babies and such a good momma too. Congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What great pictures!!!! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

great momma.... :thumb: Adorable kids... thanks for sharing....  :hug:


----------



## kubileya (Apr 8, 2010)

Beautuful babies! And Snow White is just gorgeous!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Beautiful.  Great job! Love the pics! What camera are you using?


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

SO cute! And your photos are always so crisp and clear. Really nice job. 
Congratulations! :stars: 
-Tina


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 
I am using my backup camera - Canon 20D with my 24-105mm F4 lens <it's a wide angle lens>. My main camera is a Canon 40D which I absolutely LOVE compared to the 20D. I am hoping to upgrade at some point to a Canon 50D or 7D. 
I keep a long zoom on my 40D and then I have this set up - I use both cameras/lenses when I work horse sales, go to the local horse track, etc.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I was gone for a day and missed the whole thing! Congratulations! They are both adorable! It will be so fun to see all of the babies running around playing together!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Perfect7 said:


> I was gone for a day and missed the whole thing! Congratulations! They are both adorable! It will be so fun to see all of the babies running around playing together!


Thanks! And I agree, I can't wait to see them out playing together! The doeling is bouncing around, and the little boy is starting to bounce around, it's so cute! Today he was laying down, she came over and put a foot over him, and kept nudging him as if she were saying 'Come on, get up and play with me!' 
It rained all day today, so they didnt' get to go out. I want to take them out tomorrow for a while. Hopefully by the end of the weekend they will be out for most of the day. I want to make sure no one is too mean to them, at least until they are quicker on their feet so they can run away...LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWESOME PICS!

Snow White did a wonderful job, those babies are ADORABLE!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So how is everyone doing?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> So how is everyone doing?


Thanks for asking  They along with Sweetheart's buckling are doing just fine. I need to get some new pictures of them  We're still working on Snow White's buckling's ears to straighten them out <tips were folded up>, so hopefully we can get them correct.
They are a lot of fun, and it's funny watching all 3 together because Sweetheart's buckling is 4 days older and 2x bigger than the twins! Sadly though, his sack has a huge split in it and he may exceed the 1 inch split  But with his personality, we will see what happens with him, either a pet for us, pet for someone else  Right now we all adore him, and my kids have him soooo spoiled! There is nothing more funny than watching the kids out in the goat pen running around, and that little man chasing after them - right on their heels! 
The doeling is a mama's girl, and she's just as cute as can be. I love her coloring. We keep both mama's and the kids in the same stall now at night <keeping the kids in at night until they are older since we don't have a LGD or buck yet>. BUT, Snow White's kids have managed to escape the stall yesterday morning and this morning! They can get through the temporary door -- pallet. They go out and kick up their heels as if saying 'Haha I got out! I got out!"


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am glad to hear all is well I amlays enjoyed the babies....We have winter babies so they are the right age for the fair and me being the worry worm about them getting cold I never let them or the moms out till like March so this next year I have realised they are stronger then I think and I will prob be letting them out each day as long as we are not getting a snow storm.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Just thought I'd post an update on the twins. Well, they are the ones I have been posting about in another thread, about dealing with mites  They are really sick right now. They have mites real bad, and I didn't realize seven dust doesn't have the permetherin stuff in it! So it was doing no good for the mites. We got the right stuff on them last night, and I'm treating them every evening. But they also have fevers off and on since yesterday. They are eating, nursing, grazing, browsing, but not playing. No runny nose, no runny poo. We think the baby oil I was using on them <I was told to use baby oil>, made them sick  We're keeping an eye on them and they get banamine for fever. If they are sick in the morning we'll start an antibiotic.

The doeling weighs around 19 lbs now <7 lbs at birth>, and the buckling is 17 lbs <6 lbs. at birth>.

Sweetheart's buckling is 5 weeks today, and he weighs 30 lbs!! He was 7 lbs. at birth! He's getting soo big! Snow White's twins will be 5 weeks this coming Wed.

Anyway, just thought I'd update. I need to get some new pics of them once they are over being sick.


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

They are so darn cute. I really like the picture of the Kids' first 'hello.'


----------

